# HOME MADE ORGANIZERS - NEEDLES, HOOKS, SPINDLES



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

These organizers were made of cheap cardboard tubes all except for the beautiful spindle holder made for me by my wonderful husband. I think how to make them is self explanatory by looking at the pictures. You can certainly dress them up with some paint or pretty paper.


----------



## m3ggi3_moo (Aug 5, 2011)

What a genius you have!! It's fantastic, what have you used in the box to hold the needles, is it type of wadding? X


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice!! How did you hold them together? I've seen them made with lots of things, but not cardboard tubes. Great recycling idea! Your kittie is so cute! I love cats!!


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Smart idea that is also creative! I was recently gifted a canvass bag that holds all my needles in the inside pockets by my daughter, along with a current project rack that looks like a magazine rack, but, with outside pockets. I believe they are available at Amazon.com for those of us not so handy with this ability!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :idea:


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

I simply glued the tubes together after cutting them into 7 inch lengths but you could cut them in any length you want. I don't know what the "stuffing" in the straight needle box is but Easter grass or anything like it would work. You could even use wadded up yarn if you have some you don't want to use but like me won't throw away. Just be careful you don't use anything that will hurt your needles. The circular needle holder helps keep your cables from kinking. If I had longer needles, I would make the tubes longer. You can use paper towel tubes or wrapping paper tubes or anything else you can find.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Great ideas. I recently took a pair of circulars out of the package which I'd not used in a while and the cords were curled/twisted so decided to 'make' a hanger for my circulars. I had a pot lid holder - you've all seen them - two wooden base rails with wooden dowel type pieces sticking out of those. It will hold 9 pairs of circulars. http://www.amazon.com/Lipper-International-887-Bamboo-Holder/dp/B000Y50YKW I'd bought 2 some years ago and have now found a use for the second one.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm waiting for the video of the beautiful cat to jump on whatever she's looking at and send that tray of needle markers to kingdom come! I KNOW she's gonna do it...other than that, very clever ideas.

There is a (to me) new product out called GRASS that I saw at a baby shower (where the grandmothers and great grandmother, me, kept saying, "what is that for?"). Anyway, it is for putting small items in. I thought it would be handy.

P.S. It's listed as Boon Grass Countertop Drying Rack,Green on Amazon. They seem to be adapting the idea for lots of things. I couldn't get the picture to show up.


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

The cat (Sarah) I found as a kitten in the middle of a very busy road not far from our house. Fleas, ear mites, smelly, and definitely not a keeper. She was 7 weeks old at that time, so the vet said. That was 8 years ago and now the title of our house is in her name. Our other older cat (Golda) is camera shy but she's a beautiful calico with med. length hair that I sometimes spin into wonderful soft yarn.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

JUDYLEU said:


> The cat (Sarah) I found as a kitten in the middle of a very busy road not far from our house. Fleas, ear mites, smelly, and definitely not a keeper. She was 7 weeks old at that time, so the vet said. That was 8 years ago and now the title of our house is in her name. Our other older cat (Golda) is camera shy but she's a beautiful calico with med. length hair that I sometimes spin into wonderful soft yarn.


Another Missouri rescue person! Yea! They are the best - they know they've been saved and you know you went the extra mile to save them.

May I ask where you got the tubes your needles are run through in the first photo? I couldn't find any small diameter ones while 'making' mine but did think of pieces of 1/2" diameter PVC pipe if I can't find the cardboard types. Thanks.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Two baskets; one wire, the other fabric; piece of foam board in the bottom of the fabric one - wire basket upended, and placed over the other......perfect for me! My circulars are now in a re-purposed stationery box that came with heavy dividers....I numbered the dividers, and filed my circs. in order - in their original pouches.


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Another Missouri rescue person! Yea! They are the best - they know they've been saved and you know you went the extra mile to save them.
> 
> May I ask where you got the tubes your needles are run through in the first photo? I couldn't find any small diameter ones while 'making' mine but did think of pieces of 1/2" diameter PVC pipe if I can't find the cardboard types. Thanks.


They were wrapping paper tubes. I think the PVC pipe would be great. Couldn't use Elmer's glue on them but E6000 or something as strong would work fine. You could probably even tie them together. I hung mine off a cloths hanger and hang them in the closet when their not posing for a picture.


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

limberlostgirl said:


> Two baskets; one wire, the other fabric; piece of foam board in the bottom of the fabric one - wire basket upended, and placed over the other......perfect for me! My circulars are now in a re-purposed stationery box that came with heavy dividers....I numbered the dividers, and filed my circs. in order - in their original pouches.


That looks great too !!!!!! I've seen something like this with an open stitch knitted top on it . A broomstick lace crocheted top would work great too. Anything that gives you a kind of "grid" for separating the pairs of needles.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

JUDYLEU said:


> They were wrapping paper tubes. I think the PVC pipe would be great. Couldn't use Elmer's glue on them but E6000 or something as strong would work fine. You could probably even tie them together. I hung mine off a cloths hanger and hang them in the closet when their not posing for a picture.


My go-to glue for everything - and I do mean everything! - is Weldbond. It holds everything and dries clear. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> My go-to glue for everything - and I do mean everything! - is Weldbond. It holds everything and dries clear. Thanks for the reply.


I use Wellbond too. The only thing not to like about it is the smell. I made some puppets and Wellbond was the glue of choice for the foam base for the heads. Worked GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

JUDYLEU said:


> I use Wellbond too. The only thing not to like about it is the smell. I made some puppets and Wellbond was the glue of choice for the foam base for the heads. Worked GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I use it because I can't smell it. E6000 makes me so sick as do others like it. I do Huichol style beading (glass beads on metal) and it holds so well.


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I use it because I can't smell it. E6000 makes me so sick as do others like it. I do Huichol style beading (glass beads on metal) and it holds so well.[/quoteI
> 
> I'll have to give Huichol a try. Never heard of it before. Thank's for the tip !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

JUDYLEU said:


> BeadsbyBeadz said:
> 
> 
> > I use it because I can't smell it. E6000 makes me so sick as do others like it. I do Huichol style beading (glass beads on metal) and it holds so well.[/quoteI
> ...


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

You have one clever hubby.


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

I love your idea for the circular needles!!! Will surely be doing that with mine. Thanks for your great ideas! :-D


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

you can also use small dried beans instead of the grass. I use split peas in a container to stick pens and pencils in. I have also used coffee beans.... smells great.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

you can also use small dried beans instead of the grass. I use split peas in a container to stick pens and pencils in. I have also used coffee beans.... smells great.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

you can also use small dried beans instead of the grass. I use split peas in a container to stick pens and pencils in. I have also used coffee beans.... smells great.


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

I love creative recycling. Very interesting.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for showing us your great organizing tips. I need to get my cables sorted out and unkinked. Also want a better way to store the tips. Currently in the knit picks zippered case. Too hard to see the sizes and the cables have to be wound up to fit. They were that way when I inherited them. Love to see more from organizing tips from others too.


----------



## k-9shines (Jan 6, 2014)

For my circulars, I took about a 7 foot piece of 1 inch wide twill tape and folded in in half. Then about 6 inches down from the fold I machine stitched across. Then about every inch down I machined stitched across again to as far down as I decided to go. 
With a permanent marker I wrote the needle size on each section. Works great, it's small, lightweight and can hang wherever I want it. Circulars hang neatly and it keeps the curls out.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

You are so clever....by the way, I LOVE your cat!!! We have two....Sammy and Suzy-Q!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

My favorite is the black and white thing on the floor (otherwise known as cat). Great ideas.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Great ideas, you seem to have as many needles as I do.


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Very Clever


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

JUDYLEU said:


> These organizers were made of cheap cardboard tubes all except for the beautiful spindle holder made for me by my wonderful husband. I think how to make them is self explanatory by looking at the pictures. You can certainly dress them up with some paint or pretty paper.


The needle holder is pretty neat. Though, I travel a lot and have to have something more portable....mind if I copy this plan????? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What great ideas. The tubes are exactly what I need. Thanks for posting. Your husband is a keeper.



JUDYLEU said:


> These organizers were made of cheap cardboard tubes all except for the beautiful spindle holder made for me by my wonderful husband. I think how to make them is self explanatory by looking at the pictures. You can certainly dress them up with some paint or pretty paper.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

what a neat idea" you could even take it farther and more permanent by using pvc pipe instead of the paper towel holders. love your idea!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

great ideas!


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

Please repost this next Dec. so we know what to do with all those wrapping paper tubes.


----------



## jstiner (Jul 26, 2014)

Circular need holder is fabulous. Could I steal if for storing endotrachal tubes at the vet clinic where I work?


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow, you have a lot of drop spindles. Do you teach youngsters to spin? Your spinning wheel is gorgeous too. Clever storage.


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

k-9shines said:


> For my circulars, I took about a 7 foot piece of 1 inch wide twill tape and folded in in half. Then about 6 inches down from the fold I machine stitched across. Then about every inch down I machined stitched across again to as far down as I decided to go.
> With a permanent marker I wrote the needle size on each section. Works great, it's small, lightweight and can hang wherever I want it. Circulars hang neatly and it keeps the curls out.


I love this idea! 
:-D


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

limberlostgirl said:


> Two baskets; one wire, the other fabric; piece of foam board in the bottom of the fabric one - wire basket upended, and placed over the other......perfect for me! My circulars are now in a re-purposed stationery box that came with heavy dividers....I numbered the dividers, and filed my circs. in order - in their original pouches.


I love that one with the upended wire! So clever!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

mobrien0144 said:


> Please repost this next Dec. so we know what to do with all those wrapping paper tubes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

JUDYLEU said:


> These organizers were made of cheap cardboard tubes all except for the beautiful spindle holder made for me by my wonderful husband. I think how to make them is self explanatory by looking at the pictures. You can certainly dress them up with some paint or pretty paper.


I love your circular tube holder! I'd have to paper my tubes because my husband would say it's an eyesore, but that is just great! :thumbup:


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

You have a unique idea and its good for recycling.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

limberlostgirl said:


> Two baskets; one wire, the other fabric; piece of foam board in the bottom of the fabric one - wire basket upended, and placed over the other......perfect for me! My circulars are now in a re-purposed stationery box that came with heavy dividers....I numbered the dividers, and filed my circs. in order - in their original pouches.


I really love your concept of storing your needles.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

That's a great use of paper towel rolls. Great ideas!


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

Genius! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

How I love the spindle organizer!

Hazel


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Just a tip for those of you who use the papertowel tubes, cover them with Contact paper. Extend the Contact paper beyond the tube, snip it in several places and tuck inside.
Lasts longer.

Best idea is the PVS pipe. You can cover that with Contact paper as well.


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

What a great idea for circulars! Do you have it on Pinterest somewhere? I would love to repin it to my Knitting Tips board.

I use old pottery milk pitchers to hold my straights and DPs but the circulars have always been a problem for me.


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

yellowrose741 said:


> you can also use small dried beans instead of the grass. I use split peas in a container to stick pens and pencils in. I have also used coffee beans.... smells great.


I never thought of coffee and I too love the smell. /that would be great !!!


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

Granny Jo said:


> The needle holder is pretty neat. Though, I travel a lot and have to have something more portable....mind if I copy this plan????? Thanks for sharing.


Copy away. It's for everyone and anyone to use, copy, pin, and do whatever they want with it.


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

Ermdog said:


> Wow, you have a lot of drop spindles. Do you teach youngsters to spin? Your spinning wheel is gorgeous too. Clever storage.


I've taught a couple of people to use a drop spindle but there isn't much interest in the St. Louis area. A lot of spinning goes on in the middle of Missouri and up north, but my area is sort of like a black hole. I had my nose in DVD's and on the internet for weeks learning with the spindles and wheel but finally got it done.


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

mamamiau said:


> What a great idea for circulars! Do you have it on Pinterest somewhere? I would love to repin it to my Knitting Tips board.
> 
> I use old pottery milk pitchers to hold my straights and DPs but the circulars have always been a problem for me.


You can repin it or use it anyway you want. I put it up to give everyone ideas and it loos like that's what it did !! Just run with it !!! I'm getting a lot of ideas on upgrades from all the replies.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Great upcyling ideas. 

I have a large shopping bag full of cardboard tubes from bathroom tissue, waiting for inspiration. Lots of patterned paper, too.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Wonderful kitty is contemplating the next project


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Great job organizing! Your kitty is well behaved! My boy would have those needles standing up all over the floor in 5 minutes....and if possible he would chew them!


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

The wheel is a work of art, almost a sculpture.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a clever idea. I was just thinking about making a holder for my circulars to get the twist out. Now I know what I can use. I can hot glue them together when I have enough tubes. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I just love getting organization tips. I don't very many fixed needles, about all of mine are interchangeables, but the cardboard tubes was such an excellent idea!!!! I saw one the other day where you could store your dpns in the round toothbrush travel holders. Use a felt tip marker and write the needle size on all the holders. Thanks for the great storage tips. Your kitty, Sarah, is a beauty! I found a little stray kitten that was about 6 weeks old when I found her. She's 8 months old now and spoiled rotten. I love cats.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Did you see The Circular Solution in the latest Pattern Works catalog? http://www.Patternworks.com They've taken cotton-duck fabric and made a needle sorter to fasten to a hanger for $22.99. You saved yourself a lot of money considering you would have to add shipping and tax - which you can now invest in yarn - guilt free!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Did you see The Circular Solution in the latest Pattern Works catalog? http://www.Patternworks.com They've taken cotton-duck fabric and made a needle sorter to fasten to a hanger for $22.99. You saved yourself a lot of money considering you would have to add shipping and tax - which you can now invest in yarn - guilt free!!


This link only leads to the home page not the solution.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

OK - a search for The Circular Solution gets you here:
http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

The Wal-Mart brand plastic has a heavy cardboard that the plastic is wrapped. Would be great for this project.


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

circularknitter said:


> The wheel is a work of art, almost a sculpture.


The spinning wheel is a Kromski Sonata. I've had it several years and love it. Kromski makes some of the most beautiful wheels out there and the price isn't outrageous.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a great system...you obviously have the approval of the favorite feline!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Now that's using your noggin :thumbup:


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

I happened to have an extra old closet pole, took it to the hardware store, where they sawed it in half and drilled holes in it big enough for my largest circulars. This makes two big "wands" which hold them, and the nice young man at our hardware store charged me zip. I really would like to make hanger like the first one posted here, and I have the tubing (clear plastic cut into 3" lengths) but just haven't been sure of glue that would work -- but now you have helped me, you Weldbond promoters. Thanks. Can't go out to get it till the road is plowed! We are in the current big New England snowstorm, on an island.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

taborhills said:


> I happened to have an extra old closet pole, took it to the hardware store, where they sawed it in half and drilled holes in it big enough for my largest circulars. This makes two big "wands" which hold them, and the nice young man at our hardware store charged me zip. I really would like to make hanger like the first one posted here, and I have the tubing (clear plastic cut into 3" lengths) but just haven't been sure of glue that would work -- but now you have helped me, you Weldbond promoters. Thanks. Can't go out to get it till the road is plowed! We are in the current big New England snowstorm, on an island.


Be safe and stay warm! Yes Weldbond is great - you might want to call around to your craft and hardware stores to find it. I always have to go to my local hardware store for it. It has to sit and cure for 24 hours but then you are good to go!


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

JUDYLEU said:


> You can repin it or use it anyway you want. I put it up to give everyone ideas and it loos like that's what it did !! Just run with it !!! I'm getting a lot of ideas on upgrades from all the replies.


I'll save the image and just say Found on Knitter's Paradise if that's OK. I'll post the link to the pin when it's done.

Thanks!


----------



## terresap1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Excelser is what the stuff in the one container looks like. You can get it at the florist's shop or some craft departments may still sell it. It was used in the late 19th century to stuff mattresses. It is actually kinda comfortable to sleep on.


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

mamamiau said:


> I'll save the image and just say Found on Knitter's Paradise if that's OK. I'll post the link to the pin when it's done.
> 
> Thanks!


That's fine. Anyway you want to use it is OK with me.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Good you recycle :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Since you have my favorite PVC pipe containers you could coordinate and not need to decorate another way. Have hubby buy some 3/4 inch pipe for the needle holders (both cable and stand type) and you already know about the slit for the cabled ones (no need to thread the needles through) and you can use larger size pipes for other things like you have done in the one piece for all sorts of things depending on the length of pipe cut. Even you can use a hack saw and create your own with a rim gluing of super glue on the bottom to a stable surface--Voila!!!


----------



## laceyj1204 (Apr 1, 2013)

Your ideas are wonderful. I got tired of keeping my circulars in a box and having to untangle them every time I needed to use on so I made a knitting needle organizer from the legs of an old pair of jeans. It holds my circulars and my straights. Hangs on my wall and every needle is in sight!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Lacey J - you win the creative award!! Great idea.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

laceyj1204 said:


> I made a knitting needle organizer from the legs of an old pair of jeans. It holds my circulars and my straights. Hangs on my wall and every needle is in sight!


GREAT use of old jeans, so clever!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

These are really some great ideas.


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

Here's the pin:



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/231091024605554905/


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

laceyj1204 said:


> Your ideas are wonderful. I got tired of keeping my circulars in a box and having to untangle them every time I needed to use on so I made a knitting needle organizer from the legs of an old pair of jeans. It holds my circulars and my straights. Hangs on my wall and every needle is in sight!


Wow !!!!!! You did a beautiful job !!!!! You wouldn't have to hide yours in a closet like I do mine.


----------



## MsRose (Oct 27, 2012)

Could the stuffing be rice?


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

MsRose said:


> Could the stuffing be rice?


I don't know why not !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Bugs like rice. Bugs like beans.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

How nice to be so organised!


----------



## Robin's Nest (Mar 20, 2015)

click on tools of the trade at the top


----------

